# Bulgaria - Italia: 2-2



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Prima gara di qualificazione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

hai scordato il giorno e l'orario blu, non è da te
venerdì alle 20:45


----------



## Need4 (6 Settembre 2012)

Probabilmente riesco a vederla visto che mi tocca saltare allenamento...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> hai scordato il giorno e l'orario blu, non è da te
> venerdì alle 20:45



Grazie Fabry.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

di niente blu


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

Sembra brutto dirlo ma.... solo a me non me ne frega niente?


----------



## Blu71 (6 Settembre 2012)

Da calciomercato.com
http://web.calciomercato.com/altre-notizie/prandelli-punto-su-osvaldo-e-giovinco-119684


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

non capisco perchè Giaccherini lo mette ancora titolare...è nullo


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

non era meglio nocerino al posto di giaccherini, scelta assurda di prandelli..la difesa a 3 è condivisibile visto che non abbiamo terzini ma quando torneranno vorrei vedere il 4-3-3

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sembra brutto dirlo ma.... solo a me non me ne frega niente?



onestamente da italiano cerco di farmela piacere questa nazionale ma non ci riesco, mi sembra la juve..come si fa a convocare giaccherini e a mettere titolare bonucci ancora non lo capisco, prandelli è in mala fede, se ad esempio de sciglio ranocchia bonera antonini cassano ecc ecc giocavano nella juve questi erano tutti convocati, è un dato di fatto..detto questo godo per la non convocazione di cassano


----------



## Djici (6 Settembre 2012)

i giocatori sono quelli che sono purtroppo...
prende bonucci e non rannocchia perche punta sul modello juve e se vuoi assolutamente giocare con 3 difensori forse ha pure ragione.
(anche se a me bonucci fa altamente schifo e preferirei giocare con un altro modulo solo per non schierarlo)


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

L'italia non ha mai vinto in Bulgaria pare, e non vinceranno neanche oggi imho. La qualificazione per il mondiale 2014 non sarà semplice.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'italia non ha mai vinto in Bulgaria pare, e non vinceranno neanche oggi imho. La qualificazione per il mondiale 2014 non sarà semplice.



Vinciamo oggi


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino esterno nel 3-5-2? 

Già fa schifo con noi, manca solo che giochi in nazionale.


----------



## Marilson (7 Settembre 2012)

preferirei guardare la Serie C indonesiana piuttosto che la partita di stasera


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe importante cominciare con una vittoria


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

SololaMaglia ha scritto:


> Sarebbe importante cominciare con una vittoria



....fondamentale direi.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Prandelli ha scelto il modulo Juve e, di conseguenza, i giocatori per quel modulo. Neppure io sono convinto su Giaccherini, ma non è che Nocerino, in questo momento, dia grosse garanzie. Insomma uno gioca poco e l'altro non è in forma...tra le due è inevitabile che Prandelli opti per chi già è integrato nel modulo...modulo che, tutto sommato, ci ha portato in finale dell'europeo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Settembre 2012)

Bisogna cercare di fare più punti possibili con Malta, Armenia e Bulgaria, perché con Danimarca e Repubblica Ceca ne perderemo parecchi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2012)

è un girone difficile...partire subito con una vittoria è importantissimo


----------



## Bawert (7 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prandelli ha scelto il modulo Juve e, di conseguenza, i giocatori per quel modulo. Neppure io sono convinto su Giaccherini, ma non è che Nocerino, in questo momento, dia grosse garanzie. Insomma uno gioca poco e l'altro non è in forma...tra le due è inevitabile che Prandelli opti per chi già è integrato nel modulo...modulo che, tutto sommato, ci ha portato in finale dell'europeo.


Non ha mai giocato.
Ma agli europei abbiamo giocato una volta col 3-5-2.


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

Facendo questo discorso allora chiama Dossena che almeno e' il suo ruolo cosa c'entra giaccherini che messo li e' totalmente fuori ruolo..... Cioè ma il calcio ha uj minimo di regole


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Bah,continuo a non capire l'utilizzo di Giaccherini.Nulla mi toglie dalla testa che se fosse rimasto a Cesena la nazionale l'avrebbe vista col binocolo.


----------



## Harvey (7 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Bah,continuo a non capire l'utilizzo di Giaccherini.Nulla mi toglie dalla testa che se fosse rimasto a Cesena la nazionale l'avrebbe vista col binocolo.


Questo è poco ma sicuro...


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Leggevo oggi sul Coso dello Sport che Prandelli ha detto che alcuni calciatori che poi sono diventati gobbi lui li convocava già prima che vestissero il bianconero,come Giovinco (mezzo gobbo già all'epoca),Pirlo (e vabbè) e Matri.Quest'ultimo convocato per la prima volta il 6 febbraio 2011,sei giorni dopo essersi trasferito a Torino


----------



## pennyhill (7 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Bah,continuo a non capire l'utilizzo di Giaccherini.Nulla mi toglie dalla testa che se fosse rimasto a Cesena la nazionale l'avrebbe vista col binocolo.



Beh, non ci sono solo giocatori di grandi squadre in nazionale, anzi.
Fosse rimasto a Cesena, probabilmente non ci sarebbe andato per un semplice motivo, non avrebbe messo in mostra la duttilità tattica che abbiamo visto a Torino.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Ogni allenatore ha le sue fisse. Certo che se sull'esterno non abbiamo niente di meglio di Giaccherini, siamo mal messi...


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Beh, non ci sono solo giocatori di grandi squadre in nazionale, anzi.
> Fosse rimasto a Cesena, probabilmente non ci sarebbe andato per un semplice motivo, non avrebbe messo in mostra la duttilità tattica che abbiamo visto a Torino.


Intendevo dire "se non fosse gobbo"


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'italia non ha mai vinto in Bulgaria pare, e non vinceranno neanche oggi imho. La qualificazione per il mondiale 2014 non sarà semplice.



per me non ci qualifichiamo  c'è troppa sicurezza nell'aria, e poi le trasferte in danimarca e bulgaria sicuramente faremo di tutto per non vincere... per non parlare della rep. ceca


----------



## pennyhill (7 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Leggevo oggi sul Coso dello Sport che Prandelli ha detto che alcuni calciatori che poi sono diventati gobbi lui li convocava già prima che vestissero il bianconero,come Giovinco (mezzo gobbo già all'epoca),Pirlo (e vabbè) e Matri.Quest'ultimo convocato per la prima volta il 6 febbraio 2011,sei giorni dopo essersi trasferito a Torino



Il fatto che fossero tutte convocazioni giuste, importa poco.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il fatto che fossero tutte convocazioni giuste, importa poco.


Ma dai,era una battuta.Non sono mai troppo serio,figuriamoci su un forum che vedo come modo per rilassarsi e cxxeggiare in santa pace.
Soprattutto perchè la convocazione di Matri sarebbe stata giusta già da prima.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Ma dai,era una battuta.Non sono mai troppo serio,figuriamoci su un forum che vedo come modo per rilassarsi e cxxeggiare in santa pace.
> Soprattutto perchè la convocazione di Matri sarebbe stata giusta già da prima.



Chiedo venia.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia.


Ma figurati


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

I Bulgari hanno fischiato il nostro inno


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I Bulgari hanno fischiato il nostro inno



....amano l'Italia


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Che scarsoni sti italiani oh


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che scarsoni sti juventini oh



Fixed


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Prandelli ha scelto il modulo Juve e, di conseguenza, i giocatori per quel modulo. Neppure io sono convinto su Giaccherini, ma non è che Nocerino, in questo momento, dia grosse garanzie. Insomma uno gioca poco e l'altro non è in forma...tra le due è inevitabile che Prandelli opti per chi già è integrato nel modulo...*modulo che, tutto sommato, ci ha portato in finale dell'europeo*.



a dir la verità le due partite giocate col 3-5-2 (modulo Juve) son state due pareggi

poi abbiamo giocato col 4-3-1-2 (modulo Milan) l'ultima partita del girone, quarti, semifinali e finale... con due vittorie un pari e una sconfitta


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Azzz fa Bonucci


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Goal Bulgari...


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

ma stanno perdendo ahahahahah


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma dai,Buffon.... Si ma questi Bulgari corrono il triplo di noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Ecco...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Buffon


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

ahahahaha ridicoli


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Che palle sta italia quando serve mi fa fare brutte figure. Mi raccomando contro la danimarca....


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

cosa fa sta difesa dei gobbi......


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ogbonna non è pronto per la Nazionale. Sbaglia troppo troppo..


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2012)

ItalJuve ROTFL


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Bosvaldo


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Eccolo!!


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

in un campionato serio maggio, giovinco, giaccherini, bonucci e ogbonna sarebbero giocatori da lotta salvezza......


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> in un campionato serio maggio, giovinco, giaccherini, bonucci e ogbonna sarebbero giocatori da lotta salvezza......



Giovinco e Maggio sono buoni giocatori dai! 

Che poi Ogbonna effettivamente lotta per la salvezza


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

che **** osvaldo ahaha


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah il c u l o dei gobbi


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma dai... sti bulgari sono ridicoli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ahahah sono osceni in difesa questi Bulgari però


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Maddai ahahahahahah ma che razza di gol ahahhahah.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

> Giovinco e Maggio sono buoni giocatori dai!
> 
> Che poi Ogbonna effettivamente lotta per la salvezza



son buoni giocatori nella mediocrità italiana... in un contesto europeo, sono robetta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Dite quello che volete ma a me Osvaldo piace


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma continua ad andare in giro Maggio dopo quanto combinato con la Russia...


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

no ma maggio è forte  Scusa Darren, non è per ripicca... ma per me è veramente scarso eheh


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Che scarsone sto luglio giugno maggio mamma mia...cioe ma come fa a giocare?


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Settembre 2012)

la sensazione è quella di poter subire gol in qualsiasi momento...difesa ridicola e centrocampo che perde troppi, troppi palloni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> no ma maggio è forte  Scusa Darren, non è per ripicca... ma per me è veramente scarso eheh



Lo ha fatto di proposito per farmi fare una figuraccia 

Comunque sia, ha le sue pecche ma per me non è scarso, certamente non un fenomeno ma non è scarso, d'altronde se in nazionale ci sono Bonucci e Giaccherini ci può stare anche lui.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

Rispetto alla stagione della vita di 2 anni fa però Maggio è calato un casino...


----------



## The Ripper (7 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Osvaldo è un attaccante ottimo. Sa muoversi come si deve.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Beh beh Maggio non è scarso. Almeno con il Napoli gioca quasi sempre benissimo. Concordo che comunque stasera stia facendo troppi errori.


----------



## prebozzio (7 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia come stiamo giocando male.

Mi aspetto di più da Giovinco soprattutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Domanda semi-seria: Ma Juventini a parte c'è qualcuno che la sta guardando in maniera realmente interessata?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Beh io veramente si... Ho scommesso 2


----------



## Bawert (7 Settembre 2012)

Che c u l o


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Che c u l o



Ci vuole anche quello.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2012)

la bulgaria è molto scarsa, stiamo facendo ******, prandelli ha sbagliato formazioni ci sono giocatori non all'altezza della nazionale tipo ogbonna bonucci giovinco giaccherini e maggio..marchisio e de rossi stanno facendo schifo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

A me ogbonna mi è parso buono. Giacchereni e maggio sono degli scarponi allucinanti


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, se determinate parole sono censurate un motivo ci sarà. Quindi, cortesemente, rispettate il regolamento [MENTION=37]Bawert[/MENTION] [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] e co


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2012)

il primo tempo non mi piaciuto abbiamo lasciato troppo giocare la bulgaria


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

questi strameriterebbero il pareggio


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

2-2 strameritato


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia che pena


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Maddai ma quanto sono scarsi


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2012)

pareggio mamma mia che difesa di ...........


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Ed infatti ecco il pareggio...


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Settembre 2012)

gran gol. 

italia inguardabile dietro, peggio del milan con carbonera.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ed infatti ecco il pareggio...



...che non meritiamo neppure....


----------



## Zenos (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma sulla rai la Juve pareggia con la Bulgaria?


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che non meritiamo neppure....



In senso positivo o negativo?


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In senso positivo o negativo?



...tu cosa dici?


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Settembre 2012)

si va beh esce ogbonna che ha tenuto su la difesa quel che ha potuto ah gia dimenticato non e della giuve





Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma sulla rai la Juve pareggia con la Bulgaria?



si  ora saranno passati da italjuve a italia


----------



## Cm Punk (7 Settembre 2012)

Godo
Stavo perdendo la schedina per una partita sola olanda-turchia (over)
Almeno ora la perdo per due partite


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...tu cosa dici?


----------



## Zenos (7 Settembre 2012)

se lo merita quel gobbo di Pradelli...


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Settembre 2012)

questi ce ne fanno un altro


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

Maggio


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Brandelli


----------



## smallball (7 Settembre 2012)

difesa veramente scandalosa


----------



## iceman. (7 Settembre 2012)

Comunque sta nazionale gioca come il milan, da schifo


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Settembre 2012)

ecco la..... ora de rossi si romperà fino a juve roma... è matematico


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Settembre 2012)

la vinciamo a tavolino


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Scontri tra tifosi...


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2012)

Sti bulgari si prendono a mazzate tra di loro. Che pena


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Peggiore in campo Prandelli, la sostituzione di Giaccherini che aiutava la difesa è stata incomprensibile...andava tolto Giovinco.


----------



## Sheldon92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Giovinco è il topppplayer della Juve


----------



## SololaMaglia (7 Settembre 2012)

Prandelli ha fatto un guaio enorme con il primo cambio togliendo Giaccherini invece di Giovinco, scoprendo completamente la fascia sinistra da cui è nato il primo gol...Infatti ha dovuto fare un cambio riparatorio inserendo poi Peluso su quella fascia.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma si sapeva...l'italia non aveva mai vinto in bulgaria..un po come contro la croazia che non vince mai

Certo che sti qua rischiano di non qualificarsi ai mondiali


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Prandelli deve rivedere i calci d'angolo,perchè la prendevano sempre loro.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

Un punto guadagnato.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Quanto mi spiace


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Prandelli non ci ha capito una minkia di niente, ha sbagliato il primo cambio e lì dopo il 2-2 meritato s'è rotto De Rossi, gli è andata bene che non ha perso.
Senza gambe senza voglia, una partita pietosa, Prandelli ridicolo.


----------



## Bawert (7 Settembre 2012)

Ci é andata di lusso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Peggiore in campo Prandelli, la sostituzione di Giaccherini che aiutava la difesa è stata incomprensibile...andava tolto Giovinco.



l'errore più grande di prandelli è stata la formazione iniziale, giaccherini non doveva giocare a prescindere, si è accorto che ha sbagliato, ha cercato di togliere la difesa a 3 che stava facendo male visto che non riuscivamo a costruire gioco e ha pagato con il gol del 2-2


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma erano i Bulgari a correre così tanto,o l'Italia ad essere lenta come trichechi con la diarrea?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2012)

un punto sudatissimo contro degli scarpari  prandelli sta facendo càgàrè 5 sconfitte nelle ultime 10 gare, oggi per poco non erano 6


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2012)

alla fine ci è andata pure bene...ora abbiamo la partita più facile e ovvio che dobbiamo vincerla


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma se non ricordo male,a settembre è quasi sempre così. Cioè facciamo fatica perchè la preparazione non è ancora ottimale,mentre gli altri ci sono avanti anni luce. Con Malta faremo fatica,ma spero almeno in una vittoria anche di fortuna...


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> alla fine ci è andata pure bene...ora abbiamo la partita più facile e ovvio che dobbiamo vincerla



malta è riuscita nell'impresa di prendere 2 gol dal san marino il 15 agosto... se non ne facciamo almeno 6 voglio prandelli esonerato


----------



## Blu71 (7 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> malta è riuscita nell'impresa di prendere 2 gol dal san marino il 15 agosto... se non ne facciamo almeno 6 voglio prandelli esonerato



....dovrebbe essere, di regola, poco più che un allenamento.


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Comunque non può essere dai, questi oggi camminavano e non c'erano con le gambe e la testa, la Bulgaria sembrava il Barcellona per come teneva il campo... in più non abbiamo fatto mezzo tiro in porta a parte il primo gol mentre loro hanno creato palle gol a spron battuto.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma se non ricordo male,a settembre è quasi sempre così. Cioè facciamo fatica perchè la preparazione non è ancora ottimale,mentre gli altri ci sono avanti anni luce. Con Malta faremo fatica,ma spero almeno in una vittoria anche di fortuna...



Ora non ho i dati e potrei sbagliarmi, pero alle qualificazioni mondiali e/o europpe, alla prima vinciamo sempre, soffrendo ma vinciamo. L'ultima volta che abbiamo iniziato male è stato alle qualificazioni ai mondiali 2002, che facemmo 2-2.

Onestamente iniziare con un pareggio contro la seconda piu scarsa non è positivo..danimarca e rep ceca sono di un altro livello, in danimarca si perde sicuro. E pure in ceca


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ora non ho i dati e potrei sbagliarmi, pero alle qualificazioni mondiali e/o europpe, alla prima vinciamo sempre, soffrendo ma vinciamo. L'ultima volta che abbiamo iniziato male è stato alle qualificazioni ai mondiali 2002, che facemmo 2-2.
> 
> Onestamente iniziare con un pareggio contro la seconda piu scarsa non è positivo..danimarca e rep ceca sono di un altro livello, in danimarca si perde sicuro. E pure in ceca



Con la Lituania nel 2006 pareggiammo 1-1 a Napoli, non è vero che vinciamo sempre anzi.
Comunque io non credo l'Italia avrà problemi a qualificarsi, oggi è stata la classica partita di agosto praticamente, vincendo in casa contro le più "toste" la qualificazione non dovrebbe essere un problema, non sopravvalutare squadrette come Danimarca o R.Ceca, agli europei si è visto che erano proprio delle me*de.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (7 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'errore più grande di prandelli è stata la formazione iniziale, giaccherini non doveva giocare a prescindere, si è accorto che ha sbagliato, ha cercato di togliere la difesa a 3 che stava facendo male visto che non riuscivamo a costruire gioco e ha pagato con il gol del 2-2



A parte se doveva o non doveva, stasera, nel grigiore generale, Giaccherini è stato uno dei migliori, e copriva, Guarda caso il gol l'abbiamo preso subito dopo il cambio.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> malta è riuscita nell'impresa di prendere 2 gol dal san marino il 15 agosto... se non ne facciamo almeno 6 voglio prandelli esonerato



non abbiamo mai fatto goleade neanche con le far oer  

siamo capaci di vincere di misura pure con malta


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Con la Lituania nel 2006 pareggiammo 1-1 a Napoli, non è vero che vinciamo sempre anzi.
> Comunque io non credo l'Italia avrà problemi a qualificarsi, oggi è stata la classica partita di agosto praticamente, vincendo in casa contro le più "toste" la qualificazione non dovrebbe essere un problema, non sopravvalutare squadrette come Danimarca o R.Ceca, agli europei si è visto che erano proprio delle me*de.



Oddio la danimarca ha fatto una signora manifestazione contando che nel gruppo c'erano portogallo (semifinalista) germania (semifinalista) ed olanda
La rep ceca ha passato il turno.


----------



## DannySa (7 Settembre 2012)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Oddio la danimarca ha fatto una signora manifestazione contando che nel gruppo c'erano portogallo (semifinalista) germania (semifinalista) ed olanda
> La rep ceca ha passato il turno.



Nel girone più ridicolo di tutti, tu fai l'errore di vedere l'Italia tra 1 mese identica a questa di stasera, sbagliatissimo.
La forza di Prandelli era proprio nella difesa, nel girone di qualificazione per Euro 2012 se non sbaglio abbiamo preso 2 gol in tutto, e poi questa di stasera è stata ancora una volta una squadra sperimentale infatti s'è visto che sbagliavano ogni singola cosa.


----------



## tamba84 (7 Settembre 2012)

cassano non c'è e si vede.

non voglio attacarmi ai ricorsi ma ricordo ungheria-italia 2-2 del 2000 prima gara di qualficazione a corea giappone 2002 e anche li eravamo finti seocndi all' europeo ed essordimmo con un pari

allora 2 gol di inzaghi oggi di osvaldo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Settembre 2012)

Godo per questo pareggio dei gobbi.


----------



## Frikez (7 Settembre 2012)

La Repubblica Ceca fa ridere..comunque l'Italia a inizio stagione fa sempre fatica, per fortuna abbiamo Malta martedì altrimenti con la Danimarca avremo rischiato di perdere altri punti.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Settembre 2012)

La partita nn l'ho vista ma rischiare grosso cn la Bulgaria è davvero assurdo.


----------



## prebozzio (8 Settembre 2012)

E' un classico che partiamo male nei gironi di qualificazione, comunque un pareggio in Bulgaria non è un risultato del tutto negativo.
Ieri abbiamo giocato in modo pessimo, la squadra era del tutto fuori forma e Prandelli ci ha messo del suo cambiando modulo quando eravamo in vantaggio (con Pirlo il rombo non funziona più, l'abbiamo visto con Allegri al Milan).


----------



## folletto (8 Settembre 2012)

Si è rivisto il Pirlo delle ultime stagioni al Milan, speriamo continui così tutta la stagione. Ho visto solo il secondo tempo che è stato qualcosa di indegno, del resto se prendiamo l'undici titolare di ieri sera.......credo, spero che in Italia ci sia qualcuno meno scarso di questi qua.....basterebbe forse rivedere le convocazioni del tanto osannato mister Prandelli per evitare figuracce del genere.
PS telecronaca ridicola, Caressa a confronto è un fenomeno....


----------



## Heisenberg (8 Settembre 2012)

Godo. Forza Bulgaria. Prandelli vai a tifare napoli e juve


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Maledetti.Gettati al vento 400 euro per sti scarsoni!


----------



## ReyMilan (8 Settembre 2012)

Ha giocato solo la Bulgaria ieri comunque Osvaldo mi piace tantissimo


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto solamente il primo tempo, uno scempio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

E' stata comunque una trasferta insidiosa con una squadra senza fiato e gambe, s'è notato benissimo, un pari in queste condizioni è oro puro. Per me molto più insidiosa questa trasferta rispetto a quelle in Danimarca e Cechia, poi si sa la differenza la si farà con le partite in casa , bastano quelle.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Comunque vedere titolare in campo un Giaccherini è una bestemmia. Uno cosi nella nazionale italiana di calcio, pazzesco.


----------



## DannySa (8 Settembre 2012)

Pure Giovinco non mi ha convinto, Osvaldo invece sì e parecchio, pur vedendo pochissimo la palla ha messo dentro 2 gol, importantissimo perché se non c'è Balotelli difficilmente ci sarebbe stato un altro già pronto a fare la differenza da subito e con una squadra ancora fuori condizione e con appena due partite di Serie A sulle gambe.
Giaccherini è un cesso cosmico, dai imbarazzante come fosse sempre in soggezione dell'avversario ogni volta che era sul pallone, non ha dato nulla e non è da nazionale se non per le amichevoli inutili dove io preferirei vedere i giovani piuttosto che un 27 enne scarso.
La difesa a 3 poi uno schifo, Ogbonna era sempre esposto a pericoli e Bonucci impostava più di Pirlo lanciando a casaccio, c'è qualcosa da rivedere sicuramente, Prandelli ieri non ha saputo gestire una partita regalando campo quando ha fatto il primo cambio.
MAGGIO uno scarsone, scarso in difesa, stupidò in area, stava regalando 2-3 gol come ridere, ma meglio Abate tutta la vita.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Prandelli è meglio che torni al 4312, la difesa a 3 è una cosa scandalosa maggio e giaccherini sugli esterni sono una cosa vergognosa. Giaccherini poi, manco una partita con la rube ha fatto.
Credo che con abate e barzelleta sulle fasce + montolivo e balutello, è un'altra nazionale imho.


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

Contro chi giochiamo la prossima?
Certo è che siam partiti con il piede sbagliato, il pareggio gli va anche stretto ai bulgari.


----------



## Blu71 (8 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Contro chi giochiamo la prossima?
> Certo è che siam partiti con il piede sbagliato, il pareggio gli va anche stretto ai bulgari.



Contro Malta, martedì prossimo.
http://www.milanworld.net/threads/7...9-2012-ore-20-45-Qualificazioni-Mondiali-2014


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Contro Malta, martedì prossimo.



A meno di clamorose sorprese dovremmo rifarci subito, risultato ampio e si torna a casa con il morale alto. 
Non voglio credere in una debacle contro Malta.


----------



## E81 (8 Settembre 2012)

Che sappia io, l'Italia ha sempre fatto brutte partite a settembre.


----------

